# need ICD-9 for staus post cardiac cath



## annbishop (Aug 26, 2011)

I need an ICD-9 for status post cardiac cath.  thanks.


----------



## kathykramer (Jul 31, 2012)

I know this is late, but I do searches and use old ones too. I was looking for this and found V58.73.


----------

